# BMW Protect X



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Morning all, now I think I know the answer to this (there is one other thread I could find that says its ******, but thats quite old), so the question is is, is it any cop, has it got any better than it was? Have just ordered an M140i, and this was 'free' so I took it. The salesmen said it would last 4 years (I laughed inside when he said it). 

Given the cars Mineral Grey paintwork, once the PX has washed off, what would people recommend as a protective coating? #

Thanks, D


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have recently bought a BMW 225xe Hybrid. After a full correction I used Gyeon Pure on the paint Gyeon trim on the trim! And Gyeon Rim on the wheels. 
Very pleased with the result, but I have used this combo before so know what to expect.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I had a 1 series with it on - luckily my dealership did a good job and it looked well and lasted well - not sure about 4 years though. I regularly waxed the car, so did me fine


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Did a new car prep on a Mineral Grey M140 in April. CarPro CQUK and Gyeon supplementary coatings on wheels, trim and glass looked very well indeed 


















Paint was in good shape for the most part, had a once over with Sonax Perfect Finish before coatings were applied.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

AS_BO said:


> Did a new car prep on a Mineral Grey M140 in April. CarPro CQUK and Gyeon supplementary coatings on wheels, trim and glass looked very well indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same wheels as mine too! I've message Pistonheads detailing who are near me, @raceglaze knows them. How does the colour look in the flesh?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Dunc2610 said:


> Same wheels as mine too! I've message Pistonheads detailing who are near me, @raceglaze knows them. How does the colour look in the flesh?


Amazing colour in the flesh, my favourite new BMW colour. So much so I intend on buying a 330d Touring in Mineral Grey 

Responds very well to refinement and really brings out the metallic. This picture might help


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

AS_BO said:


> Amazing colour in the flesh, my favourite new BMW colour. So much so I intend on buying a 330d Touring in Mineral Grey
> 
> Responds very well to refinement and really brings out the metallic. This picture might help


Wow, looks amazing... Nailed the colour choice! Do the wheels look good too?

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I’m in the North East buddy, car belongs to my other half’s brother.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

AS_BO said:


> I'm in the North East buddy, car belongs to my other half's brother.


Shame you're not South East or I might be asking you to prep it!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you sir for the kind words. Myself and Mark Lister at Exposure Detailing prepped the car over 3 days as a collaboration 

Pistonheads Detailing will do a cracking job man, you'll see very much the same results from them.


----------

